# RHC Bonus weeks in Mexico- state of resorts?



## Whirl (Jan 6, 2006)

I may have some frinds who  can use this week. Does anyone know the state of these resorts? 

Doesn't sound terrible if you want to go to mexico, does it? 

Unless of course, the resorts are really in bad shape!

Thanks, 

Cheryl


----------



## Blondie (Jan 6, 2006)

the reviews on tripadvisor aren't that bad but you must pay the all inclusive rate at the three which are being offered  These are for off season weeks, too.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 6, 2006)

Generally, I find that the All-Inclusive prices for timeshares in Mexico (particularly Cancun) for a week are about the same as you would pay for an all-inclusive hotel for a week with airfare.  So, Mexican AI timeshares are particularly bad deals.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 6, 2006)

AI fees are 48 per person per night, so about 700 for 2 people for the week. that didn't sound that bad if your could actually stand eating and drinking all your meals at the same resort establishments for a whole week. haven't been to mexico in over 10 years so, not sure how good or bad that is. i don't see how that equals a weeks room hotel and air costs...am i missing something?


----------



## Hoc (Jan 7, 2006)

Whirl said:
			
		

> i don't see how that equals a weeks room hotel and air costs...am i missing something?



Yes, I have a friend who goes to Cancun all the time and stays in nice hotels (with ocean view) but not timeshares.  She says that the cost for she and her husband to go, with the hotel room, AI and airfare, is usually about $750-$800 for the two of them.


----------



## Whirl (Feb 10, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> ...that the cost for she and her husband to go, with the hotel room, AI and airfare, is usually about $750-$800 for the two of them.



OK, Hoc. I am still perplexed by this...where does your friend travel from and exactly what "nice" hotels and what time of year  and for how long do they travel?..that just seems crazy...

I saw $99 airfares advertised recently, but I just can't imagine ( or find) any deals...nice or otherwise.. if you told me 750-800 PER PERSON, then I could envision that, although I haven't yet found  (with only modest looking)...anything approximating that. 

Youa re saying that for 400 per person, they get on a plane, fly to cancun, stay in an ocena front "nice" hotel  and eat and drink to their hearts content for a week! 

that sounds like something I want to do. Cancun is far from my favorite place, but the sand is white, the sun is hot, the water is blue...so for that price, I could be talked into it!


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Feb 14, 2006)

*Cancun Hotels*

If you remember Cancun, the hotels closest to town are actually quite cheap
(and those in town really cheap) but still have access to reasonable beaches.

or at least they were reasonable prior to Wilma (don´t know how they are just now).

If you want to dine in town, it is close by, there are some GREAT mexican restaurants off the main touristy sections that can be visited . . so, there is no need to pay $48 / day  . .. . . unless you eat and drink a lot !

I can easily get by on around $20 - $25 without feeling hard-done-by.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 2, 2006)

I got a call from RHC regarding the opening of Cancun and some kind of free week but I was in a meeting so told them to call back..


----------



## ladycody (Mar 2, 2006)

We're talking about the Hyatt right? Owned by RHC?  Anyway...if we are...then I think I need to agree with WHIRL.  Even if you paid as you went for food (say $25/day) and got discount RT air for $99...you'd still need to find an ocean front resort for $20 per day (and this one looks pretty nice and has decent reviews on both trip advisor and expedia.)  I also think the AI rate didnt sound bad (I like my margaritas by the pool  ).

Having said that...and not knowing what the relative dates are...my only concern would be the disclaimer I saw on trip advisor saying:



> Due to damage suffered in Hurricane Wilma, the Hyatt Cancun Caribe is currently closed; *anticipated re-opening date is Summer, 2006*. This description is based on information provided by the hotel.



I hate taking risks and I'd want to know they were going to at least be open!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't think it was the Hyatt.  I think it was Park Royal Cancun on an all-inclusive basis.


----------



## Whirl (Mar 6, 2006)

I really haven't  been to Cancun in ovwe 10 years, so I am not familiar with the qualit or costs at this point, but I am still curious about such a deal. Frankly, I would never go for the whole week and while I do not generally do all inclusives...as a matter of fact, Cancun was the last time I did, it seemed like a decent deal...still curious if someone can share an Oceanfront, nice, hotel with AI and airfare for two for $750 fpr a week. Quite frankly, I would be pretty pleased if I could pull that off for 405 days!


Anyway...any live reports on the state of the resorts...or is no one going to Cancun these days?


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 7, 2006)

Whirl,
What you mentioned isn't quite what's being offered in Cancun. For your bonus week and $672, you get a studio unit at the Park Royal at any time but high season with all meals and drinks, a ferry to Isla Mujeres with lunch, a night at Senor Frogs, and movie tickets. The airfare is extra. The hotel is oceanfront but only presidential units (2 bedrooms) face the ocean. You probably won't get a balcony either. Most of the ambassador units (1 bedroom) don't have balconies so I doubt that most studios do. Also, I'm pretty sure you must pay for all 7 days whether you're planning to stay 7 days or not. My son's friend left early when we stayed there in 2004 and we had to pay for all 7 days. 

Okay, having thrown out all of the negatives first, I have to say, I don't think it's a bad deal. I like the location of this hotel better than any other place on the island - not to near the point where it's congested and not too far down Avenida Kulkulcan. We don't stay in the room that much so the view isn't that important. And we pay $300 apiece to USA3000 or use frequent flier miles for our tickets. If I can get more vacation time off from work, I'll use it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Free Room Upgrade*

Elaine,

I seem to recall getting an email from RHC offering a free room upgrade to their Cancun offer if I made the reservation within a certain time window. I didn't save the email & don't remember the specifics because I didn't plan to make use of their offer.

I did call RHC to find out if I could make a reservation and deposit the week for exchange (e.g. with RCI) and the rep said no, I couldn't  do that.

Richard


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 7, 2006)

*RHC "Free" Week*

If you are RHC members and have paid your "hurricane tax" you are supposed to be entitled to a free week in Cancun - though I do not see it on their web page. So claim your "free" week if you have paid your dues!

Do not know if there are additional charges like AI - perhaps you can let us know.


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 7, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> Do not know if there are additional charges like AI - perhaps you can let us know.


Yes there are mandatory AI charges for the 'free' week.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 7, 2006)

*The Usual Suspects!*

Yes, AI has been a great way for the trade to make more money - I would very rarely spend more than, $25 - $30 per day on a usual holiday on food and drinks, so by the hotels buying in bulk, they can often make more than they do by renting the room.!! Sometimes if you want to get away from it all it can be worth it, but not in a place like Cancun - imo.

Thanks for the confirmation Joe.


----------

